# NI detailing space needed!



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

I recently got myself a new motor and have been itching to try out all my new Zaino stuff on her but due to our recent batch of wonderful (read: terrible) weather here in NI it has been impossible to get even 2 non-rainy days in a row. I don’t have access to any indoor areas for the polishing and waxing parts so now I am at the point of complete frustration and the car is absolutely stinking (pure white paint!) and I have been advised to reach out to the DW community for somewhere local to detail away from the elements!

So – is there anyone in the NI region that is willing to help me combat the detailing withdrawal and lend me their garage/detailing space for say 2 -3 days tops? I can supply all my own equipment (pressure washer, buckets, polisher etc.) and am willing to travel a bit outside of the city (I live in South Belfast) in order to get the job done. All I need is a sheltered space sufficiently large enough to allow me to work on and store my car (VW Golf) for the time taken to detail it. You can even help me detail the car if you want (who knows, we might both learn something), or just stand and laugh at all the bad detailing habits I’ve picked up over the years!

Is this too much of an ask? I apologise if I come across as very cheeky, but this is the despair of having to look at a dirty car every day and not being able to do anything about it. Appreciate this is Northern Ireland and the weather is unpredictable, but I’m sure just 2 days isn’t too much to ask for?

Any takers?



Thanks,

R.


----------

